# Venison neck roast.



## link (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a good bow opening day and got a nice 8 point. Tonight I smoked the neck roast and it came out great. 2.5 lbs just sslt and pepper. Used hickory chips on my ceramic smoker.
Thanks for looking. 
Link


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 24, 2018)

I think the neck meat is one of best pieces  of meat off a deer.


----------



## link (Nov 24, 2018)

The rack.


----------



## link (Nov 24, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> I think the neck meat is one of best pieces  of meat off a deer.


I agree, usually the first thing I smoke.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 24, 2018)

Good looking smoke link, Congrats on the buck. Going to be some nice eats off of that. Point.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2018)

L, Your neck roast looks good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice how you bone that out? I know very carefully?

Warren


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2018)

Warren, I take my deer to a guy that processes it for me. He does a great job and packs it up and labels everything nicely for $65. 
Link


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2018)

Good deal

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks good. IMO the neck roast is one of the most underutilized cuts on a deer.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks good!  

Great job!


----------



## pellethead13 (Dec 2, 2018)

link said:


> Warren, I take my deer to a guy that processes it for me. He does a great job and packs it up and labels everything nicely for $65.
> Link


Wow that is so cheap compared to out west! I started processing my own 4 years ago, was sick of paying $300


----------

